# Si eu pe tine, [nume]



## Frenchlover1

Hi, it's me again 

I think there are spelling errors in this sentence too. (Or, I KNOW there are) Anyway, does 

_*'Si eu pe tine, [nume]'
*_
mean

_'Me and you, [name]?'_

Thank you again!


----------



## farscape

*Şi eu pe tine* is the answer to something like 'I love/hate/want you' - And I, you! (I love/hate/want you too!)

Later,


----------



## Frenchlover1

I see! Thank you a lot!


----------



## hersko1

Yes,
Şi eu pe tine means "me too"
To say Me and You, try :
- Amândoi (the both of us),
- Noi doi (the two of us)
- Eu şi cu tine (me and you),
- Tu şi cu mine (you and me, it's more polite)


----------



## Frenchlover1

Wouaou, hersko1, merci bien ! 

Ça m'a beaucoup aidé !


----------



## farscape

hersko1 said:


> Yes,
> Şi eu pe tine means "me too"



 ... not quite: 

- I like football (Îmi place fotbalul)
- Me too (correct: Şi mie) Can't answer "Şi eu pe tine", can you?
Later,

PS:



hersko1 said:


> - Amândoi (the both of us),
> - Noi doi (the two of us)
> - Eu şi cu tine (me I and you),
> - Tu şi cu mine (you and me I, it's more polite)


----------



## Frenchlover1

Thank you, farscape, for your input!


----------



## oana81

I must agree with farscape.

_*"Şi eu pe tine* is the answer to something like 'I love/hate/want you' - And I, you! (I love/hate/want you too!)"_

Example:

- Te iubesc (I love you)
- Me too. (Si eu te iubesc pe tine/Si eu pe tine)


----------



## Frenchlover1

Thank you, oana81!


----------

